# NEGA. Franklin co. deer hunt club .



## Tadder (Jun 29, 2016)

We have 2 opening in our club , 280 ac. Non drinking, deer and some hogs move in and out. Low pressure last 2 seasons. membership at $620 . pm


----------



## richard102968 (Jun 30, 2016)

How many members total? What are some of the rules?


----------



## Tadder (Jun 30, 2016)

PM replied too Thanks.


----------



## Tadder (Jun 30, 2016)

richard102968 said:


> How many members total? What are some of the rules?



7 max, pm me .


----------



## Tadder (Jul 7, 2016)

PM sent too all . 1 had a full mailbox , I well try too reply too it later. Thanks


----------



## texan16 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Very interested*

PM sent. Out looking today


----------



## BRADL (Jul 12, 2016)

What part of Franklin Co. is it located ?


----------



## Tadder (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for all replys , full at this time, will contact list if any openings next season.


----------

